# nce power pro ph10r



## tomthetank (Sep 3, 2013)

using the nce power pro ph10r . misplaced manual .nce has the rb 02 wireless system do i need anything else for the engine work without having handheld control tethered?I'm using a magnum qsi board. Thanks in advance,tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

well, you need power to the booster, it does not come with the system, and you need a decoder in the loco..

Everything else is included in the system.

Greg

p.s. you can download the manual from their site


----------



## tomthetank (Sep 3, 2013)

thanks again for helping the newbie. Tom


----------



## tomthetank (Sep 3, 2013)

mark sent you a email. Tom


----------

